

Ask HN: any hierarchical checklist software? - tucson

I need, for my day job, to be able to track the very same work breakdown for 5 to 10 different projects in parallel. The work breakdown is very structured, hierarchical.<p>But I cannot find a way to track to do items in a structured/hierarchical way.<p>Does anybody know a (good) hierarchical checklist software ?<p>------
Example of what I am looking for (it's really a simple thing, but I cannot find it):<p>[ ] is a checkbox
Using the car work breakdown example here:http://www.expertprogrammanagement.com/2010/03/wbs-work-breakdown-structures-everything-you-need-to-know/<p>Make a car [ ]
-- Make the engine [ ]
---- Make the cylinder  [ ] 
---- Make the cam shaft [ ]
etc.
======
matponta
... Project?

Probably not the best ever at anything, but it does that and quite a lot of
other stuff. You could skip the details you're not interested in ( resources
allocation etc) and keep it simple.

Also, it fits great if your day job is a structured environment.

If it's not, or you use Mac (as I do) you can try gantter project, it's a
google apps add-on. Great for collaboration.

Just my 2c...

------
mnp4567
Notebook from <http://www.circusponies.com/> is great. Mac only.

~~~
tucson
Thank you. Though I have a PC at work :/ I had a quick look at the site, but
it did not look like a checlist software, more like a tool to take notes.

